# 69 GTO Radiator - ? Width Shroud Saddle Mounts/Shoes



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

I am restoring a '69 GTO, and have found a really nice used 4 core cross flow radiator that the person selling, and is telling me that it came out of a 68 - 72 A-body, but it was last used in an Impala - Obviously not A-Body and Pontiac make.

My question is that it is a 4 core radiator, but I want to make sure it will fit my 69 GTO. I know allot of parts back then, 'cross fit' to other makes & models.

Unfortunately, I do not have the/any radiator shroud yet to measure the distance between the two rubber 'saddle shoes' that the tank ribs sit down on/into.

I still gotta get the fan shroud, but I ran across a radiator first ... Go figure...

The Factory service manual, and the GTO Resto bible do not give any specific measurements on the radiator itself, so I could not figure this out on my own.

I see from the exploded core support diagram, that the rubber saddle mounts for the radiator fit into pockets that are actually molded into the radiator shroud..?

Can anyone help me to figure out what the measurement is between the middle of the two rubber saddle mounts for the radiator ? And I can then figure it out...

Or by measurements, the Used 4 core radiator that I am looking at measures: Width - Outside to outside = 34.5" It is 18.5" high, and the seller gave me a measurement of 28 3/4" as his measurement of the 'center to center' of the vertical tank ribs that fit into the rubber saddle shoes.

Does anyone know if this radiator will fit my 69 GTO ?

Also, this is an AT radiator. I have a 4 speed, and so would not use those cooling line inlet & outlets on this radiator, but could just install plugs to block them. Is that Okay to do ?

I know this is not exact, but at this point, I really need to be 'economical' and get reasonably close to get the car on the road again, without spending up to $500, for a 'spec fit' exact replacement radiator for my 69.


Can anyone help me with this ? Unfortunately, I don't have a shroud, or a complete car to look at for this.

Would appreciate any help anyone could provide on ths,

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

From the NAPA ProLink site on the `69 GTO radiator.
Attributes 
Engine Oil Cooler Size : Concentric 12
Radiator Core Size : 28 3/8" x 16 5/16" x 1 3/4"
Radiator Inlet Connector Size : 1 9/16"
Radiator Inlet Header Size : 3 11/16'' x 18 7/8''
Radiator Outlet Connector Size : 1 9/16"
Radiator Outlet Header Size : 3 11/16'' x 18 7/8''

also check this page on how to measure properly....
http://partimages.genpt.com/partimages/1117917.pdf


----------

